# new gtp setups



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so just got my new vivs from nonstop-reptiles :mf_dribble: good to see there was well packed :2thumb:

there are the 600mmx600mmx600mm had sum HUMIDITY METER THERMOMETER cut in to the top plint so there look nice and neat 

in side the viv the blue bit is for where the reptile rad will go had adjustable vents fixed to help whit humidity and there 3 gland fixed in the top for the cables


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

next time to get the reptile rads fixed just need to get sum guards for them 

then time for the LEDs got them from reptile-ink on here 


this is the day/night box you can set what time you like the LEDs to come on and off and how long tole there get to there set % i have to days dimming up to 80% overe 1h40mins and the night going to 60% overe 40mins: victory:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

and this is how there look and the mo just need my brach holder to come what hope there will be here tomorrow running the 2 vivs on 1 microclimate prime 2 

all the greener is in the bottom viv at the mo:lol2: will be putting sum uva/uvb in at sum point what i will run of the on/off output on the prime this vivs are a good looking viv and the people how run nonstop-reptiles are more that happy to help out and do mods to the spec wou like your viv :no1:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

and the blue LEDs running at 60% may down this but will see when its all set up


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so got the rest of my kit in the post to day :2thumb: guards on 



a bit og greener in and bark in


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so now its time to set the stat up just gone for the day/night drop for now not best pic but you and is the setup 

this is all 3 channels so you can see how there running just got the one at the mo 

then this is how it looks on the stat was still running up to tep at the time 


now it up to tep its running at 53.5%: victory:


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

Very very very nice love the vivs and stat how does that work by the way looks very cool :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Ryanbrown89 said:


> Very very very nice love the vivs and stat how does that work by the way looks very cool :2thumb:


what you like to know on the stat


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

and the new boy in just need to find him a female


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks great and the boy is awesome :2thumb:

Prime 2 is a great bit of kit aint it!


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

skilzo said:


> Looks great and the boy is awesome :2thumb:
> 
> Prime 2 is a great bit of kit aint it!


yep loveing the prime kit well loveing all the new kit the nonstop-reptile vivs are fab and the LED kit is so simple to setup and works spot on


----------



## xstu74 (Aug 19, 2008)

bigd_1 said:


> yep loveing the prime kit well loveing all the new kit the nonstop-reptile vivs are fab and the LED kit is so simple to setup and works spot on


Hi Mate

Was looking at the microclimate Prime 2 myself so you can run 2x cages off it?
So you can setup both cages on different temp settings on this one stat does it allow to separate profiles then?

Thanks buddy


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

xstu74 said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Was looking at the microclimate Prime 2 myself so you can run 2x cages off it?
> So you can setup both cages on different temp settings on this one stat does it allow to separate profiles then?
> ...


 the prime 2 you can run up to 3 vivs off 2 of the vivs you and run all the setting the do and the 3 viv as a on/off stat or a on/off timer (thats what i will be doing whit the 3 when i put uv in )
yep both cages can be differnt tep setting you can put up to 8 tep set on a 24h lope or do a day/night drop (just 2 teps) 
what you neem by separate profiles ?


----------



## xstu74 (Aug 19, 2008)

bigd_1 said:


> the prime 2 you can run up to 3 vivs off 2 of the vivs you and run all the setting the do and the 3 viv as a on/off stat or a on/off timer (thats what i will be doing whit the 3 when i put uv in )
> yep both cages can be differnt tep setting you can put up to 8 tep set on a 24h lope or do a day/night drop (just 2 teps)
> what you neem by separate profiles ?


Thanks buddy what i mean is each stat / sensor can be set up individualy i was looking at 4x Habistat Digital dimmer units but the prime out plays them..
one last question does the display revert to showing the temps on the display?

And good idea on the timer for the UV think ill grab one of these now


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

xstu74 said:


> Thanks buddy what i mean is each stat / sensor can be set up individualy i was looking at 4x Habistat Digital dimmer units but the prime out plays them..
> one last question does the display revert to showing the temps on the display?
> 
> And good idea on the timer for the UV think ill grab one of these now


my gos back to the clock but think you can get it to flick throw the channels if you know what i mean


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

pick my up at the donny show for £100 :whistling2:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

awesome threat david they are looking awesome :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

benjaybo said:


> awesome threat david they are looking awesome :2thumb:


 thanks mate there are nice vivs just need to find a nice female to go in there now


----------

